
WebDev or DevOps – what am I better off learning as a non-eu fresh grad? - 9039039
I have an interest in both. But what interests me more is finding an EU employer willing to sponsor me (the sooner the better). Which job do you think is more common for sponsorship? Which job is more future-proof (next 10 years)?
======
verdverm
DevOps is more future proof (imho). It will expose you to far more
technologies, and their interactions, that are much harder to automate away.
Low code will disrupt those writing the same code , over and over, for
web/mobile full-stack like apps.

------
brudgers
DevOps is more likely to involve working on-premises. But the odds of getting
sponsored are probably about the same either way because sponsorship is more a
matter of a particular company's culture than role.

------
aliswe
Agree with rest. All are trying ro get their pipelines going and breaking up
their monolith(s).

------
laurentl
From where I stand, it’s much harder to find good devops profiles.

